# Seatbelt in AutoX



## trasen92SER (May 30, 2002)

Just a quick question for anyone that autocrosses a classic. I went to my first autox this weekend and just went for rides as a passenger but loved it. I noticed that I got thrown around a lot in the cars and when I sat in my SE-R afterwards, I was having trouble figuring out how to secure myself down into the seat without expensive racing belts. 

What has anyone done to remedy this? I can't get my stupid seatbelts to latch tight. Buy a 2" webbing strip to use as a supplementary strap? (heard from a veteran) 

Help! I don't want to be flailing around for my first autox!

Thanks


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Lock the belt. Sit and buckle it up, then put the seat in the farthest-back position. pull on the belt fast so it locks. Once locked, hold it locked and push the seat(and yourself) forward until you're held snug. Cheaper than a harness and it's the next best thing


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

I agree. Just give the belt a firm tug short of where you think it should be, and then latch it. You may want ot get some belt pads, too, cause that belt isn't too comfortable.


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

trasen92SER said:


> *Just a quick question for anyone that autocrosses a classic. I went to my first autox this weekend and just went for rides as a passenger but loved it. *


You won't notice it as much when you actually drive because you're at least holding on to the steering wheel.  

Also, you will be making the car turn ... not sitting in the passenger seat like a rag doll with no idea what the car is gonna do next.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I bought a Schroth Rallye 3 3-point harness for autocrossing. I consider this a must-do upgrade. I swear I gained at least one second just because I was spending less attention on keeping me in place.

The Schroth harness uses the rear front-seat bolts for the lap webbing and the left rear-seat shoulder harness mount for the upper webbing -- it looks like a 4-point harness but isn't.

This is for sale, by the way. Blue, with black-on-blue Schroth shoulder pads. SCCA requires true 5-point belts in IT. It's quite legal in Solo II.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

the harness if you look good enough i believe 50-70 maybe less.. so its not that much


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

$50-$75 for what? A chest strap? I don't know. For a Schroth harness? No way, not new. Maybe used.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

When you are holding onto the wheel you don't fly around as much. I brace myself with my left foot in the wheel well and with my right knee on the center console.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, Ricebox. Get *Twist of the Wrist* by *Keith Code*. It's about racing motorcycles but he introduces and developes a concept of which you, and all motorsports enthusiasts, should be aware.

When you've done that, you'll know why I claim to be faster with a harness than without.


----------



## Kelway (Jun 19, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *I brace myself with my left foot in the wheel well and with my right knee on the center console. *


You need that left foot for braking


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*Ricebox*

You should lock the seatbelt so it serves as a racing harness(well, as close it gets), so you won't have to brace yourself to the car and be able to concentrate all your effort on driving. And yeah, the left foot is better for braking


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *$50-$75 for what? A chest strap? I don't know. For a Schroth harness? No way, not new. Maybe used. *



i saw a spearco 3 or 4 point harness for that much awhile ago.. so yea its pretty cheap


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

A locked seat belt just doesn't cut it for serious autocrossing. You're still bracing with body parts and expending some of your fixed amount of attention to something that can be completely forgotten with a true harness.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *A locked seat belt just doesn't cut it for serious autocrossing. You're still bracing with body parts and expending some of your fixed amount of attention to something that can be completely forgotten with a true harness. *


If you don't have the money for a harness, it's better than nothing. As for bracing, I do a whole lot less of it than when I didn't lock the belt, meaning it does help. Anyways...it's free.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

It's not really free.

You have a certain amount of attention to give to anything. Keith Code calls it $1.00 worth. When autocrossing, you spend some of that money on looking where you're going, some on throttle control, some on this, some on that. Regardless, you have $1.00 worth. When you have to brace yourself, you now have to split up that dollar on looking where you're going, throttle control, some of this, some of that and some on bracing. Your available attention is less for the important things...unless you're SO good that you find extreme driving unchallenging. Me, I bought the harness and gained at least one second per run since I had more of that dollar available for driving.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

In my case, I don't hold on to anything since locking the belt before each run. I'm sure the harness is thousands time better, but it's not in my budget right now(need tires first). At any rate, the locked belt provides a sneek peek at the advantages of having a harness. Then again, I'm not sure I want to have a harness in a top-heavy, sticky tired, stock soft suspensioned sentra that could flip over from too much grip(yeah it's not likely in auto-x, but I value my head).


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Ah *barnoun*, so you've never used a harness. I bow to your expert opinion and experience.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Well, I only began autocrossing 4 months ago, so my experience is beyond "limited," but thanks for being so kind


----------



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hmm... try duct tape? LOL

actually, do bucket seats help? Are they worth it if one is ever to Auto cross?


----------



## CivicSiRacer (Aug 28, 2002)

Thought I'd help you out with a little item I use for Novice Autocross schools when I teach.

Go to a luggage store and get a luggage strap big enough to go around you twice. Then in conjuction with the seat belt technique wrap this around you and the seat and clip it. Then yank on the strap to tighten it down.


----------

